# Comcast Contract Renewal with Cable Card



## FyreJR (9 mo ago)

Has anyone had any success renewing their contract with Comcast/Xfinity using a cable card? My contract is coming due and I’m just wondering if there is any success. When you try to select a package online you do not get a cable card option. My currently installed/paired cable card has always functioned flawlessly I just want to keep everything the same.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

FyreJR said:


> Has anyone had any success renewing their contract with Comcast/Xfinity using a cable card? My contract is coming due and I’m just wondering if there is any success. When you try to select a package online you do not get a cable card option. My currently installed/paired cable card has always functioned flawlessly I just want to keep everything the same.


I know that here in Rhode Island both Cox and Verizon are not doing contracts going forward ….. a few relatives just had contracts come due. They just went with the current rate and that was it. I assume that if you’re happy with comcast then you will be able to keep your cable card and continue service, maybe speaking to customer service maybe a little easier.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

My Comcast contract renewed last Jan. I looked at streaming but it was cheaper to go with a Comcast Triple Play. Besides 240 channels They gave me a free cable card and free Netflixs, plus On Demand and StreamPix, another of their streaming services for free. Package includes land line phone, 1 GB internet, High Def TV, DVR with voice remote, Sports package, all movie channels like HBO and Showtime. Plus I can stream them on my cell phone. Modem rental, all inside wiring covered, no charge if the problem is my fault, all taxes and fees. Cost is $228 a month. I am getting ready to move my cell from Verizon to them. Verizon wants $140 a month for unlimited. Comcast will be $90 a month for unlimited. Plus they will lower my package by $10 a month for changing over. They are also giving me rewards points that I just swapped for a bluetooth outdoor portable sterio speaker.


----------



## SMB-IL (Mar 5, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> My Comcast contract renewed last Jan. I looked at streaming but it was cheaper to go with a Comcast Triple Play. Besides 240 channels They gave me a free cable card and free Netflixs, plus On Demand and StreamPix, another of their streaming services for free. Package includes land line phone, 1 GB internet, High Def TV, DVR with voice remote, Sports package, all movie channels like HBO and Showtime. Plus I can stream them on my cell phone. Modem rental, all inside wiring covered, no charge if the problem is my fault, all taxes and fees. Cost is $228 a month. I am getting ready to move my cell from Verizon to them. Verizon wants $140 a month for unlimited. Comcast will be $90 a month for unlimited. Plus they will lower my package by $10 a month for changing over. They are also giving me rewards points that I just swapped for a bluetooth outdoor portable sterio speaker.


You will NOT regret switching to Xfinity Mobile. I've had them almost two years and it's perfection, AND they use Verizon's network, so same coverage you have now.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

FyreJR said:


> Has anyone had any success renewing their contract with Comcast/Xfinity using a cable card? My contract is coming due and I’m just wondering if there is any success. When you try to select a package online you do not get a cable card option. My currently installed/paired cable card has always functioned flawlessly I just want to keep everything the same.


Many times, last time I did it (little over a year ago) was through Twitter. Got new customer double play promo, same as the other times I've done it over the last 15 years or so.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

If there's a Company Owned 'Xfinity Store' in your area it's something that now with the stores opening it could be worthwhile doing a 'Walk In'. For me to do a 'Walk In' it's a big drive but still the prefered I believe.


----------



## WorriedMom (8 mo ago)

FyreJR said:


> Has anyone had any success renewing their contract with Comcast/Xfinity using a cable card? My contract is coming due and I’m just wondering if there is any success. When you try to select a package online you do not get a cable card option. My currently installed/paired cable card has always functioned flawlessly I just want to keep everything the same.


I just bought a tivo edge to replace a Comcast box. I went to the local Comcast store and picked up a cable card with instructions to return the box within 30 days. That being said, cable cards are still available (I live in a Chicago suburb) but I don't know how you renew a contract on line. I usually go to the store or, before stores, called Comcast, said I was considering cancelling and what kind of deal can I get to stay. When I got a good deal, I renewed. If I didn't like the deal, I called back the next day for a different person. Just my own experience.
Mom


----------



## jacktechie (Feb 6, 2013)

SMB-IL said:


> You will NOT regret switching to Xfinity Mobile. I've had them almost two years and it's perfection, AND they use Verizon's network, so same coverage you have now.


I have a friend whose wife has Verizon and he has xfinity mobile (Comcast MVNO w/Verizon). When they are out in the boonies, the Comcast signal has always been 1 bar less. FWIW.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

To answer the OP, renewing a contract will not affect CC setup.

You may just have to call to renew instead of doing it online.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I renewed my contract last Jan and the triple play package included the cable card fee. Every thing stayed the same at the renewal date. I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> I renewed my contract last Jan and the triple play package included the cable card fee.


While there are some exceptions, most Comcast regions have NO cablecard fees at all, regardless of your TV or bundle package...so there wouldn't be a charge anyway. You could even add more CC's & it still would NOT change your contract price.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

My two year contract ends soon so called today to see if it can be extended or what’s currently available. Was told by regular customer service and supervisor that cable cards are done and any new contract would require me to turn them in and get their box. I know this can’t be true but they wouldn’t budge. Going to have to make a trip to a store.


----------



## FyreJR (9 mo ago)

cherry ghost said:


> My two year contract ends soon so called today to see if it can be extended or what’s currently available. Was told by regular customer service and supervisor that cable cards are done and any new contract would require me to turn them in and get their box. I know this can’t be true but they wouldn’t budge. Going to have to make a trip to a store.


What city are you getting your Cable Service in?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

FyreJR said:


> What city are you getting your Cable Service in?


Chicago


----------



## SprintDrive (10 mo ago)

I switched from xfinity to verizon a couple months ago and the xfinity rep told me I did not have to return the cablecard.


----------



## FyreJR (9 mo ago)

FyreJR said:


> What city are you getting your Cable Service in?


The last time I was in an Xfinity store the rep told me when the time comes I will be able to renew my package with the cable card. That was about three months ago and I am not up for renewal for another nine months so we’ll have to see.


----------



## bwhitney (Apr 12, 2009)

cherry ghost said:


> My two-year contract ends soon so called today to see if it can be extended or what’s currently available. I was told by regular customer service and supervisor that cable cards are done, and any new contract would require me to turn them in and get their box. I know this can’t be true, but they wouldn’t budge. Going to have to make a trip to a store.


I have had one call with Xfinity Customer Service, two with Customer Retention, and another with a Customer Relations specialist who called me to explain their CC policy, in the last week trying to renew my contract or upgrade. Bottom line, their computer system will not even allow contract renewals or changes without returning all Cable Cards you currently have. If you don't try to go under contract or make any changes to your service, you can retain your current CC setup. No changes are allowed unless the CC(s) are returned and you rent an X1 box for each TV, at least in the NE Region. Additionally, if you choose self-installation, the Cable Card(s) on your current installation will be deactivated when the new equipment is shipped, leaving you without TV service for 3 to 5 business days. Choose to pick up your equipment from a store or pay the $100 Xfinity Technician installation fee. It was the same story when I went to my local Xfinity store, the computer system will not permit CC(s).

There was a Xfinity/Comcast investor meeting and Xfinity revenues are down and the CEO stated they have a team looking at ways to increase RPU (Revenue Per User). My wife and I have started trying streaming services and plan on "cutting the cord". Losing TiVo we have had since series 2 will be missed because Cloud Based DVR just plain sucks, especially Xfinity's.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I hope the above insanity doesn't spread to the SF Bay Area. I've been using Comcrap w/CableCARD since mid-2011, originally with a TiVo HD.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

bwhitney said:


> I have had one call with Xfinity Customer Service, two with Customer Retention, and another with a Customer Relations specialist who called me to explain their CC policy, in the last week trying to renew my contract or upgrade. Bottom line, their computer system will not even allow contract renewals or changes without returning all Cable Cards you currently have. If you don't try to go under contract or make any changes to your service, you can retain your current CC setup. No changes are allowed unless the CC(s) are returned and you rent an X1 box for each TV, at least in the NE Region. Additionally, if you choose self-installation, the Cable Card(s) on your current installation will be deactivated when the new equipment is shipped, leaving you without TV service for 3 to 5 business days. Choose to pick up your equipment from a store or pay the $100 Xfinity Technician installation fee. It was the same story when I went to my local Xfinity store, the computer system will not permit CC(s).
> 
> There was a Xfinity/Comcast investor meeting and Xfinity revenues are down and the CEO stated they have a team looking at ways to increase RPU (Revenue Per User). My wife and I have started trying streaming services and plan on "cutting the cord". Losing TiVo we have had since series 2 will be missed because Cloud Based DVR just plain sucks, especially Xfinity's.


I made the trip to an Xfinity store a couple days ago. The “manager” was able to override X1 requirement and set it so I could get a new one year contract and keep my CCs. However, the cost of the new contract was much higher than my current deal so I left without committing to anything. Not sure what I’m going to do. I have three weeks to decide.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I have found they continue to be flexible if you're not looking for a bundle/discount/contract. If you willing to pay full list price for each service, they'll do whatever you ask to your account.

When it comes to bundles/discounts/contracts - they've become 100% inflexible. I wonder if the new price they quoted you wasn't really a contract/discount of any sort - and they were just offering to let you keep your CC's at full plan price.


----------

